# Bifen L/P granules - over applied



## Buyanet (Feb 4, 2019)

Yikes. Rookie mistake #1. My head got scrambled and I basically have applied the yearly max of Bifen L/P granules in 1 month. I was reading 0.2 pounds of Bifen per acre per year as 0.2 pounds of Bifen for my yard a year.

So now I've applied 6.9 pounds 1 1/2 months ago, and another 7.5 pounds today for my 3k sq. Ft. Lawn. (2.3 lbs/1k sq ft on first app and 2.5 lbs/1k sq ft on app today).

The main reason I did it again today was because I've still been seeing some spiders crawling around the lawn.

With that said, how bad is this over-application, and what do I do for the remainder of the year now?? Lol.

I'm not sure what really happens when you over-apply?

Thank you!!


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

So what I have read about birfenthren, it's mode of action on spiders is via liquid form. When it's dry it does not penatrate the exoskeleton and into the nervous system. Work great for a host of other insects though.


----------



## Buyanet (Feb 4, 2019)

Two9tene said:


> So what I have read about birfenthren, it's mode of action on spiders is via liquid form. When it's dry it does not penatrate the exoskeleton and into the nervous system. Work great for a host of other insects though.


Jokes on me. You're right. Never thought about actually looking at it since originally I was going for Mole Crickets and just figured it's take care of spiders also.

So now what do I use if I'm at my annual limit? Haha. I've been contemplating Bifen liquid, Demand CS, or Permethrin for Mosquitos/Indoor control. Guess the Bifen is out the window. Will have to look harder at the others I suppose?

What actually happens on over application?


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

That EPA limit is for broadcast application. You can still mix up and _spot spray_ liquid around and up your home perimeter, eaves and soffits, as well as any specific problem _spots_ in the yard.


----------

